# Pics of abandoned hospital...



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

In July, I spent quite a few days and nights assisting in training officers in scenarios at an abandoned hospital. The training was conducted outside in the parking lot. We had alot of down time so we went exploring. I was hoping to get some orbs, but none appeared. I did want to show the lighting and creepiness in some of the hallways and such.



















Looks like zombies may appear at any time!










There was a chapel, which oddly enough was brightly lit.










Of course there was a morgue!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

This is Mike. I wanted him to pose for the picture. He happily obliged.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Those pics are shivery!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Cool pics! Thanx for sharing. I love places like these.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Cool pics! Any idea how long it has been out of use? Still looks fairly intact/clean. That would make for a great haunted attraction!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey! Those pictures look oddly familiar. That was the hospital I just spent a week in. No wonder it no one ever answered when I pushed the call button. And all the patients were just dying to get out. 

Cool looking place Copchick. Were any of the pictures from night exploring? I love the one where the hallway turns. It would be great to here a noise, but not be able to see what is beyond the turn.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

In the dark hallway pic right before the Chapel, there appears to be a figure on the left side, roughly halfway down the hallway.

Looks like a pretty cool place.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Those are great. I particularly like the one down the dark hall with light coming from around the corner. (Your second pic) very creepy!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the comments everyone. A little more in detail...

I know the hospital has been abandoned for only a few years. The hallways connect to all the buildings, about ten, on the multi-acre property. Some of the hallways were clear of any obstructions or debris, others were kinda dirty and stacked with old hospital beds, computer equipment, and office supplies. While there, I had discovered a real old grandfather clock, which was just beautiful. It was a shame seeing it there not being displayed or used. Down in the morgue area, there were what I'm assuming were refrigeration rooms. Very creepy in there. While walking around, it was so quiet and still throughout the buildings and property. The chapel's stained glass windows were of thick colored glass chunks. You can see a little coloring on the windows with the outside ambient light coming through. You know what I thought was odd? In the fifth and sixth pictures, notice a pencil sharpener in the morgue? I am so detail oriented, I thought this was such an odd place to put it. 

Bio - I could really play along, it does look like a figure, but I do know that some of the walls had missing tiles. This was one of those patches.  In that same picture though, look at the shadow to the right on the wall, it kinda looks like a shadow of the upper body and head of someone. Hmm...

Scareme - not a call button or nurse in sight! We did alot of night exploring. (Cops hate being bored.  ) I agree, that angled hallway is creepy.

I thought I had taken some pictures, but the grounds were cool too. Across from the parking lot we were using, was about a hundred feet of high grass before it was met by a wood line. It was dark in the woods from where we were. I kept waiting for a walker to come out of the woods!  We did get visitors from the woods, no walkers, only deer and turkey. 

It was so much fun exploring this place!


----------



## Sofarris (Oct 30, 2014)

I would love/hate to spend a night there. I'm sure my nerves would be shot to pieces by the end of it but you never know what you might see/hear/experience. Great photos, thanks for sharing.


----------

